# [RPG] Hear ye!  Hear ye!  The Grand Tourney!



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Sign up now for the Grand Tourney and win the prize - a purse of 1000 golden coins!

The Tourney is open for anyone of 3rd level or below.  Just post your character name below.  The battles will be fought in pairs until there is one person lef standing!

There are only 8 places available, and Rufus the Black has one of them (he's only level 1).  The Tourney will begin as soon as 7 more people have posted their character's names below.

Good luck!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Can I enter if I use no equipment and set my element to none ? . It's not like I'm that much above 3rd level. (J/K).


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

With the equipment I saw him with last, its not like Rufus could really be considered 1st level, either


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Ah, I forgot to mention.

The only equipment allowed in this Tourney is a simple club.  No armuor, no other weapons, no magical items!

When you come to fight your battle, you will be required to unequip all items (and cut yourself a cudgel should you need to).


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

You should probably preset the element too, since at the moment someone with a large MP boosting element is going to be at a disadvantage since it does nothing.

Edit- Just in case that sounds incredibly rude, its supposed to be a suggestion for fairness. Implement or not as you see fit, it's your tournament after all.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Well, that's down to choice - part of the strategy will be in choosing your element.  Picking one which does no good is a bad strategy, but an allowable one.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I kinda thought you might want to keep them for that reason.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

When is this tourney going to be held?


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> When is this tourney going to be held?





			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> The Tourney will begin as soon as 7 more people have posted their character's names below.



The clue is in my first post.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I'm suppossed to read posts now  

I'm blind, I admit it


----------



## Seonaid (May 4, 2004)

*Kestrel* walks into the arena and looks around mildly. She seems a bit worse for wear. When she sees the announcement of the tourney, she pauses for a moment and then writes her name on the list. The signature is small and neat.

[I need some healing, so I hope this goes slowly . . .  ]


----------



## diaglo (May 4, 2004)

i'd like to give it a go. but i don't know how to do it.


----------



## Macbeth (May 4, 2004)

I'm in given two things:

a. somebody can spot me some cash for healing.

b. You're not in to much of a hurry. I'm about to leave my computer for a couple of hours, but as soon as I get back I'd be up for a battle.

So if I get some healing. *Hamlet* is ready.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [I need some healing, so I hope this goes slowly . . .  ]





You should have the money to do it now


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> b. You're not in to much of a hurry. I'm about to leave my computer for a couple of hours, but as soon as I get back I'd be up for a battle.



I wouldn't worry about that too much - you're the second entrant all day.  I doubt the Tourney will start for a day or two yet!


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

*Yoink* will also join the festivities (after about 20 more posts...)


----------



## Zappo (May 5, 2004)

I can't see any tournament in the tournament page. Was it played lightning-fast and is already over?


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

No, I haven't set it up yet.  When I have the 8 names, I will.


----------



## MacMathan (May 5, 2004)

Rothen Astur would like to join in but I am drastically short of healing cash right now but willing to take donations


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

*Cirrem* will enter the tournament.

Cheers!


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You should have the money to do it now



Aww, that's so sweet! Thanks, Crothian!  I'll dedicate all of Kestrel's battles to you.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Zako Villipend will participate if there is still room and I can get some healing before the tourney starts...

Edit: I'll probably won't be at the computer much longer. I'd still like to participate, but you might have to wait for my input for a while :\


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

What's the rule on healing potions?

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

You can heal beforehand, but you can't heal during a battle.

Just need one more entrant, by the way!


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

Best of luck to everyone involved!!


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

I notice that there's a limit of 3 potions that you can have at one time, incidentally.

I'm badly in need of funds, though.

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

To make life fairer, there will be a tent beside the arena.  In that tent is a cleric, employed by the King.  He gives each entrant one single healing potion to the value of 100 GP.

[In RPG terms, I will credit each entrant with 100 GP via the admin panel.  Use it to buy a healing potion.]

So, who will be the last entrant?


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

I would...But I'm not allowed at the present time....


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2004)

You know, I was thinking that I'd provide a 500 gp bonus to the player that actually used the comments section for their attacks (and if multiple, then the best one), but since the game doesn't save battle data, that's not possible unless I actively watch every fight which isn't a possibility.


----------



## MacMathan (May 5, 2004)

Do we have an idea of start time yet? I will not be on that much longer tonight.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Nope, no idea.  That would involve me using some sixth-sense to predict when the final entrant signed up! 

I'm not totally sure how the Tourney works - I'm hoping that, when I enter the names, it doesn't immediately throw people into their battles, but rather tells them it is time for their battle.  That way a) people are able to meet equipment restrictions and/or hela up before actually starting and b) people aren't left waiting in the arena for their opponent.

If necessary, I might end up deleting the Tourney after creating it, waiting until everyone is ready, and then creating it again.  I hope that isn't necessary, though.


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

We'll see!

Does RPG work like Petz and disable the shops whilst you're in a battle?

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

No idea.  Never done it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Yeah, I was looking at the code, and it disables buying stuff while in battles unless I've missed an error in his code somewhere.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Yeah, I figured that.  The question is whether a tournament throws your straight into your battle, or just sets it up and waits for you to join it.


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

Does a tournament have to be eight players?

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Looking at the battle between Crothian and I, I think it initiates the battle, and then sends confirmations to the participants. So I'd suggest everyone is healed up and equipped appropriately first.


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

Indeed - I'll just get everything ready. (3 more posts to go before everythings ready from my end).

Cheers!


----------



## Zappo (May 5, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

So, we have:


Morrus
Seonaid
Macbeth
MacMathan
MerricB
Altamont Ravanard
Zappo
Oh, that's only 7.  Why did I think we had 8?  Have I missed anyone?


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2004)

was i somewhere in the muster?

*zanderat* lvl 0


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

OK, that's eight!

Each of you check your characters - within a couple of minutes of this post, you'll each have 100 GP.  Please use it on a healing potion.

Please also unequip all items save for a club (you can get one for free in the shop if you don't have one).

Remember, the rules of this Tourney mean that you may only heal once during the battle.

Post here when you're set; as soon as all 8 people have confirmed they are ready for the Tourney, I'll start it.


----------



## Zappo (May 5, 2004)

Can I keep my expensive cloak? It's designed to impress, you see.


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2004)

i think i'm ready.


----------



## Zappo (May 5, 2004)

How does PvP work? If there is no timeout for attacks, you could as well start the tournament now. People will get their actions when they arrive.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Can I keep my expensive cloak? It's designed to impress, you see.



I took my gold ring off.  It might have distracted my opponents, you see!


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> How does PvP work? If there is no timeout for attacks, you could as well start the tournament now. People will get their actions when they arrive.



But they wouldn't be able to buy their potions or unequip their items.


----------



## Zappo (May 5, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> But they wouldn't be able to buy their potions or unequip their items.



Oh, right. BTW, what do the various elements' Strenght and Weakness do? For example, Unholy says "Strength: Fire, Weakness: Supernova". What does it mean?


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

I *think* that is creates a chance for the element's special effect to kick off.


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

I'm suprised there's still an open spot.

You all must be powerlevelling like mad.


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *Yoink* will also join the festivities (after about 20 more posts...)




*Jumps up, waves his hand*

Hello!


----------



## Macbeth (May 5, 2004)

I'm ready. Fully healed (except for MP), 2 50 point potions bought, only a club equiped.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Oh crap, I didn't check my messages before now (but I did a couple of battles this morning). I used the money to heal up, and went ahead and fought some kobolds... Well that was officially stupid of me. Now I'm half-healed and fully broke...     :\    

Well, it was my fault, and I don't mind entering the tournament like this...

BTW, when facing a bot, you can reload the page to change your attack options. Is that still valid when going against another player?

AR


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *Jumps up, waves his hand*
> 
> Hello!



Oh, crap.  I knew I'd screw something up!

Pyrex, take my place.  I'm only in it because the creator of the tournament has to be, but if one of your seven create it, I don't have to be in it.


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2004)

I think I'm good. I used the money (thanks, Morrus!) and have unequipped everything but the club. I wish I had some more money for some MP restoration, but I'm raring to go. Hopefully I'll get some posting in before the tourney starts.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

So, we're just waiting for MacMathan and MerricB to check in.  Then one of you guys will have to create the Tourney, so that I'm not forced to enter.


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

I need ~2min to heal & unequip and I'll be good to go.


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

I seem to have lost the ability to change my element.  Where'd the button go?

Never mind.  I found it.


----------



## Macbeth (May 5, 2004)

Where can we find out which element is strong/weak against which other elements? I looked in the FAQ and didn't see it, but I might have missed something...


----------



## Zappo (May 5, 2004)

I'm re-equipping for some kobold-slaying; I want to test magic. I'll be re-unequipped, healed up and ready for the tournament five minutes after MerricB and MacMathan have confirmed (or if I leave the keyboard).


----------



## Zappo (May 5, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Where can we find out which element is strong/weak against which other elements? I looked in the FAQ and didn't see it, but I might have missed something...



In the character control panel, where you select your element.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

It tells you on the page as you flip between them.  Otherwise, I think someone posted it in a thread somewhere, but I don't remember who or in which thread.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It tells you on the page as you flip between them.  Otherwise, I think someone posted it in a thread somewhere, but I don't remember who or in which thread.



 It was me, in the RPG is OPEN thread (now closed... the thread, not RPG)

I'll try to find the link.

Here we go

I couldn't repost the information because its in Code format and the thread is locked so I can't edit it to copy the correct number of spaces and all, and I don't want to do the formatting again...

AR


----------



## Zappo (May 5, 2004)

I'm ready again, at any moment. Well, my character is; I'm actually going out for a while, but let the tourney begin and I'll move when I'm back. I doubt we'll ever find a moment when all 8 of us are online together.


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2004)

shoot if i'd known Macbeth was part of the crowd i would've named my character Macduff.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

So should someone start the tourney immediately, just to see how it works, and Morrus could always delete it if something goes horribly, horribly wrong...


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

OK, you do it.  Then immediately go check to see if you can a) buy potions and b) equip/unequip stuff.  If you can't, post here and I'll immediately delete the tournament.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Argh I need the name of the CHARACTERS, and not the players...


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Argh I need the name of the CHARACTERS, and not the players...




i think you have mine already...but just in case *zanderat*


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

I think I'm missing zappo's character... which is named zappo. :\


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

wth. Zako appears as player 1, but i have to enter the other players's names... 

ok trying now


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

lol can't do it right now because MacMathan's player is dead!

Replacing him with Morrus.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Ok did it.

I can equip my armor while in the tournament.

I don't have potions so I can't check.

If the participants go in "Tournament" they should be able to see the current matches.

The fights have to be done in the Battlegrounds, but the results will apear in the Tournament section, I think.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

I just hit zanderat for 38 points of damage. *flexes muscles*


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

I just tried to unequip and it told me I couldn't do that while in a battle.  I'm currently fully armed and armoured - not a fair fight at all.


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2004)

revenge is sweet...i've blinded the thief.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Well, I gotta cancel that tourney.  Otherwise I'll murder Macbeth/Hamlet in one hit.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

OK.  Tournaments can't be cancelled.  So it's going to have to go ahead as it is.  That'll be very unfair on everyone but me, Macbeth and MacMathan, though.


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2004)

*zanderat* boasts, "bring it on Zako"   

edit: and quickly exits stage left from the blind man.


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK.  Tournaments can't be cancelled.  So it's going to have to go ahead as it is.  That'll be very unfair on everyone but me, Macbeth and MacMathan, though.





the Zappo vs. Cirrem fight looks to be promising.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

what if everyone surrendered at everything?


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> what if everyone surrendered at everything?





i read your mind.


----------



## MacMathan (May 5, 2004)

Okay I am here. What's going on?  Sorry I am late... I am healed and equiped with club only.


----------



## MacMathan (May 5, 2004)

So did I miss it? Character name is Rothen Astur if that is needed


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

What is the turn timer set to currently?

I've gotten two attacks against Kestrel (which I suppose I need as he has better stats), but if I get too many more it could be a bit lopsided.


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2004)

Sorry, Pyrex, everyone. I lost Internet access at work for a long, long time, and so Kestrel only just moved.


----------



## MacMathan (May 5, 2004)

Okay I am not completely sure what I should be doing but my character, Rothen Astur, is prepped.   

I have to log off for a bit but I should be back around 3pm PDT.


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

(question for anyone who's looked through the code)

How strong of an effect is the 'Strong / Weak vs Element'?

Being weak vs Cosmos doesn't seem to be slowing Kestrel down much.  (which isn't too suprising given the huge strength boost granted by the Poison element)


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

MacMathan said:
			
		

> Okay I am not completely sure what I should be doing but my character, Rothen Astur, is prepped.
> 
> I have to log off for a bit but I should be back around 3pm PDT.



 Sorry mate, you didn't make the final cut. Morrus wanted me to create the tournament to see how it was done, and when I went to add your name, I got a message that you were too low in health to fight. Morrus took your place instead.

Now for everyone who's in the tournament, you can go see in the *Battlegrounds* the fights you have to fight. Once the first round is over, I guess the 2nd round fights will be created.

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

In the current fights, it is *MacBeth* and *MerricB's* turns to play (both these fights are currently taking place)


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

btw can I heal up between fights? As much as I want, or just with the potions I had when I entered the tournament (ie none)?

Also, can we go get drunk between battles?


----------



## MacMathan (May 5, 2004)

Okay, Someone put me down for the next one then. 

This is what I get for picking  up that dirty _sleeping_ habit


----------



## MerricB (May 6, 2004)

I'm back! I'm awake! I'm RAGING at Zappo! 

(And with witty comments, no less).

((Well, maybe not that witty))

(But comments, certainly!)

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (May 6, 2004)

I'm also so doomed. I'm vulnerable to Zappo. 

Cheers!


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

I noticed that too. And I rejoiced. And promptly dealt a whopping _*6*_ damage. Gh.

   BTW, I've taken a look at the code and I think that:

 If Attacker is strong against Defender's element and he's dealing X damage, the damage is increased by 1d(X/6) (therefore, between +1 point and +16.7%).

   If Attacker is weak against Defender's element and he's dealing X damage, the damage is decreased by 1d(X/6).

 Edit: also, I've spent all my wit points during the evening, so you'll have to wait until I rest before I can make some decent comments. 

 Edit2: but I notice I've _silence_d you! Yay! No magic for you boy!


----------



## MacMathan (May 6, 2004)

So is there anyway to post the combat logs somehwere so the callous masses of the viewing arena public can rejoice in the slaughter?


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

cambat logs don't seem to be saved or repostible...


----------



## Macbeth (May 6, 2004)

It keeps telling me it's not my turn.... I'm lost... I can't do anything since apparently it's Morrus/Rufus' turn.


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

What the... same thing here. It tells me it's Cirrem's turn.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

you do have to wait till the other person to do something before you can....


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2004)

Well.

I was going to see if I could come to an amicable agreement with Macbeth, given that Rufus was equipped and Hamlet was not.  However, I just logged on to see that Macbeth had hit me.  Twice.

So I hit him back.  He's dead now.

Sorry, Macbeth!


----------



## MerricB (May 6, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> What the... same thing here. It tells me it's Cirrem's turn.




Weird.

Anyway, I've just surrended. (I'd advise Morrus to do the same...)

I am NOT getting hit by your Rage attack!

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (May 6, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well.
> 
> I was going to see if I could come to an amicable agreement with Macbeth, given that Rufus was equipped and Hamlet was not.  However, I just logged on to see that Macbeth had hit me.  Twice.
> 
> ...




Tells us a lot about Rufus. 

Cheers!


----------



## Macbeth (May 6, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you do have to wait till the other person to do something before you can....



Well, at the top of the arena, where it say "_____'s Turn" it says "Hamlet's Turn" it just brings up a pop up window whenever I try a move that says "It's not your turn." I can't even surrender.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2004)

what a big bully...


----------



## Macbeth (May 6, 2004)

I hit Rufus? It kept telling me it wasn't my turn.... Oh well, no harm done, I'll just use those potions and heal back up and fight some Kobolds.


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2004)

This whole tournament is turning into a bit of a farce!  I think we really screwed up on setting this up.  Still, we learned a valuable lesson about how the tournament system works.


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

So you actually got two turns in a row? Hm... at least it didn't "hang" the fight. Still, it's a very bad bug.


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I hit Rufus? It kept telling me it wasn't my turn.... Oh well, no harm done, I'll just use those potions and heal back up and fight some Kobolds.



Twice in a row, somehow, without Rufus getting a turn.  Very odd.


----------



## MerricB (May 6, 2004)

Or how it doesn't work.

I can't enter a bot battle until the tournament is over, btw.

Cheers!


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

I don't seem to appear in the tournament tree, even if you surrendered.

 BTW, I definitely have to go to sleep now... I'll heal up before, so you can start the following fight if the technical problems are solved somehow.


----------



## MerricB (May 6, 2004)

Yoink attacked Kestrel using RAGE dealing a damage of 27 leaving Kestrel with 74 HP and 1 MP
_Spoon!!!_

Yoink attacked Kestrel using Flurry of Blows dealing a damage of 6 leaving Kestrel with 68 HP and 0 MP
_Your kung-fu is not strong! _

Kestrel attacked Yoink using Flurry of Blows dealing a damage of 12 leaving Yoink with 107 HP and 0 MP
_All your base are belong to us! _

Yoink attacked Kestrel using Roundhouse Kick dealing a damage of 4 leaving _Kestrel with 64 HP and 0 MP _

*It's now Yoink's turn again. Huh?*

Cheers!


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

My thoughts exactly, Merric. I was just going to post about that. Why does Yoink get two attacks per, and Kestrel only gets one? Yoink is lower level than I, and I can't imagine any reason why this would be . . .

If we're declaring this tournament void, I'll try surrendering.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Maybe Yoink is using flurry of blows? Or is hasted? 

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Anyways, the tournament will have to end before I can get into another fight. So hurry up!


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

I don't want to surrender if I don't have to!


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

Okay, well, I'm going to bed. If I get a chance, I'll take a look at this before I leave for work tomorrow.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

pleeeeease fight your battles... I can't fight until the tournament is over!!!


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

I lied, I'm still bouncing around. Will be gone soon.

I think the problem is the time difference between Pyrex and myself. :\


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Maybe Yoink is using flurry of blows? Or is hasted?




Nope, I unequipped the _Boots of Speed_ before the battle started.   

I think it may be an issue with the turn-timer.

After I post a move Seonaid has x hours (Morrus, what is x ?) to post a move.  Once x expires, I get another move.


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

Interesting. If there is a problem with the timer code, this could also explain why some jobs have their hour-counter screwed up.


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

Blech.  I went to bed, and while I slept, Yoink went three times, leveled in the midst of it, and now has some MP restored (possibly due to leveling). Now it's Yoink's turn again. I think it's reasonable to have a timer, but not one that screws you over if you don't check in 12 hours. That may seem like a long time, but not if you take into consideration time zone differences (Pyrex and I are only off 3 hours!), and the fact that some people live on EN World during much of their days.


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

yeah, definitely some form of timer going.


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

Have all occurrences of double moves happened after a long period of time without action? Or has anyone got two moves very quickly?


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

shortest was after about a 2 hour wait.

oh, and i second Merric's observation. losers can't fight bots.

we are stuck in the tournament until it ends.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

I tried to engage Zappo in combat to level up my pet Wraith (its still level 0) but he can't be engaged in combat because he's in a tournament.


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

Uhm, I'd like to point out that my fight is over, my opponent surrendered, I technically won, but I don't appear in the tournament chart.


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I tried to engage Zappo in combat to level up my pet Wraith (its still level 0) but he can't be engaged in combat because he's in a tournament.



If it worked, would I get a chance to refuse the fight?


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Uhm, I'd like to point out that my fight is over, my opponent surrendered, I technically won, but I don't appear in the tournament chart.




my fight is over also. Zako and zanderat fought first.

and i haven't been able to fight since....


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

Yeah you'd get a PM asking you to confirm it and an opportunity to refuse. I would have surrended after my wraith lost anyway and I would of course pay for healing.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Blech.  I went to bed, and while I slept, Yoink went three times, leveled in the midst of it, and now has some MP restored (possibly due to leveling). Now it's Yoink's turn again. I think it's reasonable to have a timer, but not one that screws you over if you don't check in 12 hours. That may seem like a long time, but not if you take into consideration time zone differences (Pyrex and I are only off 3 hours!), and the fact that some people live on EN World during much of their days.




Well, you know what they say... You snooze, you get hit repeatedly on the head with a wooden club!


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

Now my fight is over, but I am not at 0 HP. Wha? Oh, never mind. The tournament has been disabled.


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2004)

Even disabling the tournament shouldn't have set your HP to zero.

I may have gotten some extra turns, but not that many.


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

No, I *don't* have 0 HP. I was confused. I didn't attack you, but the battle was over and I was not the loser. I guess the tournament was just disabled without us completing our fight. I'm healing up right now.


----------



## Zappo (May 6, 2004)

No more tourney? Oh well. Back to whacking bots.


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2004)

I finally managed to nuke the tournament.  Spoke with the developer, and he said that it appeared that that whole section was riddled with bugs, and best disable it until v2.


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

got 2 quick kills in and i've finally levelled.


----------

